

Browser tool that can modify css/html/js and refresh a page with changes intact? - 3minus1

This would be useful as a web developer when I try to remove things one by one until I find what&#x27;s causing an issue.
======
johnhenry
You should check out some of the new and upcoming developer tools in chrome.
Paul Irish has made some good videos about the tools available:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdsummsTeLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdsummsTeLo)

